# Where To Buy Cubes



## Clayy9 (May 11, 2011)

*Where To Buy Cubes Thread*

Moved to this thread.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Great idea! There are alot more places to buy V-cubes BTW


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2011)

Why on earth is eastsheen up there? :fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2011)

Because people still use them, they are cheap and good for beginners who don't want to buy a speedcube.
You might want to put some other 2x2's up there


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Because people still use them, they are cheap and good for beginners who don't want to buy a speedcube.
> You might want to put some other 2x2's up there


 
Eastsheen 5 is like 19$. Eastsheen 2 is like 8$.

Bullshpit on them being cheap. If you want a cheap none speedcube then get a GhostHand 2 and 5.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2011)

If you want a cheap speedcube buy a Type-F II for 7 bucks or an Alpha-V Feng for 8 bucks.
They a *A LOT* of cheaper and better alternatives

The name of Type F is "Sheng-En Type-F"

My suggestion is adding Maru 4x4x4 and Lanlan 2x2x2 to that list


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> Eastsheen 5 is like 19$. Eastsheen 2 is like 8$.
> 
> Bullshpit on them being cheap. If you want a cheap none speedcube then get a GhostHand 2 and 5.


 
Actually over here in the UK, they are the cheapest that you can get


----------



## Clayy9 (May 13, 2011)

Well, I've finished the post. If you want to see anything else up there, just tell me.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 13, 2011)

isnt that a plain ghost hand 2?
isnt this one the correct one?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730


----------



## Clayy9 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for noticing that. Corrected.


----------



## sa11297 (May 13, 2011)

put as many cubes as you can on this list. nd for the ones not recommended, put a rating of the cube. (like for the eastsheen)

somehow add shipping prices if you can.

maybe add cube4you


----------



## Clayy9 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not going to do "as many cubes as possible", simply because there's too many to list. If a certain cube is requested, I'll certainly add it.
The problem with ratings is the need for an unbiased rating system. If you have any ideas, I might implement them.
Shipping prices vary with the amount of stuff you buy, so shipping for individual cubes wouldn't be very useful. Also, since shipping varies by location and store, it's not very practical.
I will add C4Y, though.


----------



## HumanDude (May 14, 2011)

I suggest adding the link for the black DIY GuHong from LighTake, which is significantly cheaper at $8.12. Some people might not find it on their own because it shows up under the Other section instead of the Dayan section.
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597


----------



## sa11297 (May 14, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm not going to do "as many cubes as possible", simply because there's too many to list. If a certain cube is requested, I'll certainly add it.
> The problem with ratings is the need for an unbiased rating system. If you have any ideas, I might implement them.
> Shipping prices vary with the amount of stuff you buy, so shipping for individual cubes wouldn't be very useful. Also, since shipping varies by location and store, it's not very practical.
> I will add C4Y, though.


 
thats good. by "as many cubes as possible" i meant practical. just make sure you add all the important cubes and stores. great thread
EDIT: i think you are missing some important qj and mf8 items, magics and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 21, 2011)

Okay, I've updated this list again. Does anyone think I should add other twisty puzzles like SQ-1, Magic, Megaminx, etc...? If so, could you mention which brand, and possibly where to find them?


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

*Square 1*
Mf8 and cubetwist
Cubedepot, lightake, speedcubeshop

*Megaminx*
Mefferts and Mf8
Cubedepot, lightake for mf8, speedcubeshop for mf8 and mefferts for mefferts

*Pyraminx*
QJ and mefferts
Speedcubeshop for QJ, mefferts for mefferts, cubedepot


----------



## danthecuber (May 21, 2011)

MF8 Square-1
Cube Depot (Assembled, $10.00)
HKNowStore (Assembled, $15.99
iCubeMart (Black or White, Assembled, $10.00
Lightake (Black, Assembled, $7.38) (White, Assembled, $10.99)
SpeedCubing Store (White, Assembled, $9.00)
SpeedCubeShop (Black or White, Assembled, $10.75)

@ emolover your post doesn't help much...


----------



## hic0057 (May 21, 2011)

You could add puzzles from this website. http://www.icubing.com/

With shipping you can say that it is either free or cost extra.


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> @ emolover your post doesn't help much...


 
Are people so lazy that they really need direct links?!?!?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> Are people so lazy that they really need direct links?!?!?


 
Are you too lazy to help out and give direct links?!?!?


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 21, 2011)

Magic- ghosthand or lingao.


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Are you too lazy to help out and give direct links?!?!?


 
Its called going to the site, going to products, clicking whatever type of puzzle you want, then clicking the brand of puzzle then wallah!!! Your there and you didnt need a direct link.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 21, 2011)

I have to go for a while, so I'll finish updating later.



emolover said:


> *Square 1*
> Mf8 and cubetwist
> Cubedepot, lightake, speedcubeshop
> 
> ...



I've taken care of Square-1 and Megaminx. I'll do Pyraminx when I return.



danthecuber said:


> MF8 Square-1
> Cube Depot (Assembled, $10.00)
> HKNowStore (Assembled, $15.99
> iCubeMart (Black or White, Assembled, $10.00
> ...



Thanks, but I didn't see your post before I typed it all out myself.  Thanks, anyway.



hic0057 said:


> You could add puzzles from this website. http://www.icubing.com/
> 
> With shipping you can say that it is either free or cost extra.



I will be sure to add that.



cookieyo145 said:


> Magic- ghosthand or lingao.


 
I will add these later. And maybe master magics, too.


----------



## Crosshash (May 21, 2011)

Really nice of you to make this list. Thanks a bunch. Do you think you could add the Haiyan Memory on there? Might be worth adding links to lubricants as well

Also, a little off topic, what's the difference between the AV and the AVf?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 21, 2011)

I guess I can add the Haiyan Memory, too.

Here's a thread discussing the AVf. The last page has some comparisons between the AV and AVf.


----------



## Crosshash (May 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I guess I can add the Haiyan Memory, too.
> 
> Here's a thread discussing the AVf. The last page has some comparisons between the AV and AVf.


 
Thanks man, much appreciated


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

Why didnt you put any mefferts puzzles? I know there expensive but there still good for speed solving.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

Yes, lubes would be nice. I would include CRC, D39, Lubix, and maru lube.


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Yes, lubes would be nice. I would include CRC, D39, Lubix, and maru lube.



You forgot shock oil.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> You forgot shock oil.


 
I did that on purpose, lubix is better.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 21, 2011)

I will add Meffert's products, Lubix's products, and Maru lube now.


----------



## karanasher (May 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the list. will prove out to be really useful


----------



## HumanDude (May 22, 2011)

You should change the price of the Lubix Elite. It's an eBay auction, so the price is variable, but definitely not $12.50.
Also, Cubesmith sells Lubix in 4cc and 8cc sizes. http://cubesmith.com/Lubricant.htm


----------



## Clayy9 (May 22, 2011)

karanasher said:


> Thanks a lot for the list. will prove out to be really useful


 
No problem.



HumanDude said:


> You should change the price of the Lubix Elite. It's an eBay auction, so the price is variable, but definitely not $12.50.
> Also, Cubesmith sells Lubix in 4cc and 8cc sizes. http://cubesmith.com/Lubricant.htm


 
Like you said, it's an Ebay auction. When I added it to this thread, it was $12.50. Now, it's $26.00.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 22, 2011)

The biggest problem is shipping. I know it would be a lot, but could you also put the shipping on the products also?
EDIT: Or you could have the shipping for each store at the top of the page.


----------



## HumanDude (May 22, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you said, it's an Ebay auction. When I added it to this thread, it was $12.50. Now, it's $26.00.


 
Perhaps you should just put the price as "eBay auction" or something instead of having to update it. It's listed as "$?" on the Lubix store.

Also, the GuHong prices on LighTake have increased. I'm not sure if any other cubes' prices have changed.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 27, 2011)

clayy9 said:


> collinbxyz said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem is shipping. I know it would be a lot, but could you also put the shipping on the products also?
> ...


Update:

I've added a few things, including what I know for shipping at the top of the post. I've also updated some prices.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> New Update: I've added LighTake's Zhanchi preorder. Check this thread to see if any new stores have preorders.



New Update: TinyDeal's products added... not that there's very many (Dayan, Lanlan, and V-Cubes). There's also a QJ Megaminx, but I don't have that listed in that post. If you want to know the brand for any of TinyDeal's products, just ask (PM, here, or TinyDeal's thread).


----------



## demma (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you know a good shop to buy a Speedstack and a mat with worldwide shipping?
Thanks.


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

demma said:


> Do you know a good shop to buy a Speedstack and a mat with worldwide shipping?
> Thanks.


 
I have some brand new mats... I'll have to check when I get home.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

demma said:


> Do you know a good shop to buy a Speedstack and a mat with worldwide shipping?
> Thanks.


 
Hmm... Cube Depot has a Competition Timer w/ Bag ($32.00), and a Stackmat ($18.00).
This ebay auction (Buy-It-Now) is the Timer, Mat, and Bag ($33.99).
SpeedCubeShop has the Timer w/ Bag, but no mat ($33.25).
HKNowStore has the Timer (here) and the Mat (here), but doesn't list any prices for them.

Note: I can't guarantee the quality of these items. On the Speedstacks website, it mentions that any timers being sold not on their site won't have the output jack. Apparently, LighTake is selling a Speedstacks knockoff, too.


----------



## demma (Jun 3, 2011)

Clayy9, thank you very much for the information.
I read about the knockoff timer (the one without memory) but some friends bought this timer and it's the real one. I will check those shops. Thanks again.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Alpha CCs now available for pre-order from LighTake.
New Lubix Elite listing.
Part 1 of updating done.


----------



## rubikmall (Jun 6, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Hmm... Cube Depot has a Competition Timer w/ Bag ($32.00), and a Stackmat ($18.00).
> This ebay auction (Buy-It-Now) is the Timer, Mat, and Bag ($33.99).
> SpeedCubeShop has the Timer w/ Bag, but no mat ($33.25).
> HKNowStore has the Timer (here) and the Mat (here), but doesn't list any prices for them.
> ...


 
+1
thank you very much for the information.But I think lightake is selling more cubes than other.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 6, 2011)

Need to update: zhanchi at lightake = "sold out"


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 8, 2011)

I think lightake is the greatest stroe .


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 8, 2011)

Great idea! There are alot more places to buy MF8


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 9, 2011)

Just caught this @ lightake: pre-orders for alpha CC and zhanchi - taking orders again

edit to add: zhanchi price at lightake has dropped, tho still higher than the lunhui sold there


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I've updated every price. They should all be up-to-date.

I've also added a new section for non-business owners to sell cubes. If you want to sell a cube, tell me the cube, color of the plastic, how you want to be contacted, price, condition, and whatever else you want to add, and I'll put it in the dedicated spot.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

demma said:


> Do you know a good shop to buy a Speedstack and a mat with worldwide shipping?
> Thanks.


 
Speedstacks.com


----------



## demma (Jun 17, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Speedstacks.com


Thanks but that site doesn't ship outside USA except two or three countries.


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 17, 2011)

Where can i buy a dayan 4x4? Not mf8.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Where can i buy a dayan 4x4? Not mf8.


 
Dayan doesn't have their own 4x4... only Dayan+MF8 4x4...


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 17, 2011)

does dayan only make a dayan+mf8 4x4


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> does dayan only make a dayan+mf8 4x4


 
That is, I believe, what I said.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 19, 2011)

you took off icubing but i bought a dayan + mf8 4x4 so can you tell me how long skipping takes?


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 19, 2011)

Puzl.co.uk and iCubik are the sites I use.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 19, 2011)

So you have alpha 1,2,3,4, haiyan, avf?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 19, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> you took off icubing but i bought a dayan + mf8 4x4 so can you tell me how long skipping takes?


I have no idea how long icubing's shipping takes.


BC1997 said:


> Puzl.co.uk and iCubik are the sites I use.


I'll add puzl.co.uk, since their V-Cubes are cheap. (EDIT: To be more precise, their 2x2 and 5x5 V-Cubes are cheap.)
However, at ~$20.00 for a Guhong at iCubik (and ~$32.00 for a Dayan+MF8 4x4), I won't add that.


gundamslicer said:


> So you have alpha 1,2,3,4, haiyan, avf?


AVf is already on there. I don't think the other cubes are popular enough to be on this list.


----------



## da25centz (Jun 19, 2011)

Haiyans Haiyan
Ghosthand Pyraminx
widely available

other than that great thread, thanks


EDIT: doesn't alpha make the haiyan cubes?

EDIT EDIT: your lightake link for the LA magic is actually the LA mini-magic. the larger one is about a dollar more expensive


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 19, 2011)

da25centz said:


> Haiyans Haiyan
> Ghosthand Pyraminx
> widely available
> 
> ...


 
I'll add the Haiyan's Haiyan cube.
Seeing as I've never even heard of the GH Pyraminx, I don't think it's popular enough to be added. (If anyone disagrees, I'll go ahead and add it, though.)
Could you give me the correct link for LighTake's Magic?


----------



## da25centz (Jun 19, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'll add the Haiyan's Haiyan cube.
> Seeing as I've never even heard of the GH Pyraminx, I don't think it's popular enough to be added. (If anyone disagrees, I'll go ahead and add it, though.)
> Could you give me the correct link for LighTake's Magic?


 
black http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.New_LA_8_in_1_Sheet_Magic_Cube_with_Connecting_Line-30494
red http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LA_8_in_1_Sheet_Luminous_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_-26784


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 26, 2011)

Everything has been updated. It should now be up-to-date.
I've added the Gans cube.
I've added Witeden to the store list.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 26, 2011)

when people call it the dayan 4x4 they are just to lazy to say the dayan +mf8 4x4 there is not dayan 4x4


----------



## da25centz (Jun 26, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> when people call it the dayan 4x4 they are just to lazy to say the dayan +mf8 4x4 there is not dayan 4x4


 
yes?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 29, 2011)

Everything has been updated. It should now be up-to-date.
I've removed the Lanlan 4x4
I've added the Shengshou 5x5.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 1, 2011)

E3CubeStore's preorder price on the Zhanchi is $14.99, not $13.99.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 1, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> E3CubeStore's preorder price on the Zhanchi is $14.99, not $13.99.


 
...



E3cubestore said:


> Hey guys, quick update, we found we can now sell them for 13.99 instead of 14.99! The price is now one dollar cheaper!
> 
> Bring the orders in, the Zhanchis will be ordered in just a few days!


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent thread, will be using as my guideline if I want to buy more cubes in the future .
Should definitely be stickied in my opinion.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 3, 2011)

da25centz said:


> Haiyans Haiyan
> Ghosthand Pyraminx
> widely available
> 
> ...


 
Why can't people call them haiyan cubes... -.-


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 10, 2011)

Updated again.

If you want to see a certain cube on the list, tell me!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 10, 2011)

Edison cubes if you could?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 10, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Edison cubes if you could?


 
What/which order(s)?


----------



## da25centz (Jul 12, 2011)

is anyone else getting the alpha-cc soon? do we know?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> If you want any cubes or stores added, or know of a price change, just post here or PM me.


My store's been around since October 2010, mind adding it? 
As shipping on my site is free, whereas others have shipping added on, can you use the "in person" prices? (DIY GuHong $13.50)

I'll double check, was doing them, but didn't want to mess up your system.

http://kubaroo.weebly.com/


----------



## poul93 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi there. The Philippines have a cube shop too. (The first and only cube shop in the Phil) Here's the link of the site http://pinoycubeshop.webs.com/ and our FB fanpage https://www.facebook.com/PinoyCubeShop 

We only ship inside the Philippines as of now. We don't accept international orders. We do have plans though. Please visit the site to know more. Thank you! 

*Converting Philippine peso to US dollars would just simply be dividing Philippine Peso with 45. 
*Our assembled Dayan Guhong cost 550 php which is 12.20 USD.

*This is mainly intended for the people who live in the Philippines. I know there are quite a bit Filipinos active in this forum 

Thank you!

Poul Go
(Owner)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 13, 2011)

da25centz said:


> is anyone else getting the alpha-cc soon? do we know?



I don't get any information ahead of time. I have to look on the website like everyone else.



Tim Major said:


> My store's been around since October 2010, mind adding it?
> As shipping on my site is free, whereas others have shipping added on, can you use the "in person" prices? (DIY GuHong $13.50)
> 
> I'll double check, was doing them, but didn't want to mess up your system.
> ...



Added. 



poul93 said:


> Hi there. The Philippines have a cube shop too. (The first and only cube shop in the Phil) Here's the link of the site http://pinoycubeshop.webs.com/ and our FB fanpage https://www.facebook.com/PinoyCubeShop
> 
> We only ship inside the Philippines as of now. We don't accept international orders. We do have plans though. Please visit the site to know more. Thank you!
> 
> ...


 
Added.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not out yet, but DOnovan of lubix cube is supposed to be adding a new product today called the lubix fusion. Know one even knows if it's a 3x3, but what ever it is, I thought you would want to add it once it comes out.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It's not out yet, but DOnovan of lubix cube is supposed to be adding a new product today called the lubix fusion. Know one even knows if it's a 3x3, but what ever it is, I thought you would want to add it once it comes out.


 
Don't worry, I've been keeping track of it


----------



## poul93 (Jul 13, 2011)

For PinoyCubeShop:

Shipping is only within 24 hours (1 day). We process orders everyday and we ship everyday once the order is paid. 
We do not use Philippine post office as our delivery service. Instead we ship via LBC express, which only cost 150 Philippine peso or 3 dollars to every city in the Philippines.

Thank you!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for adding my store but there were a few errors. Please fix. And I replied to your PM about shipping 


Clayy9 said:


> *ALPHA*
> I have alpha Magics (GuoJia) for $6.
> 
> *GHOSTHAND*
> ...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Thanks for adding my store but there were a few errors. Please fix. And I replied to your PM about shipping


 
I'm not listing Alpha (GuoJia) Magics on my thread - only LingAo and Ghosthand.
I'll update the GhostHand listing.
For the Maru lubricant, I wasn't sure which one to put on the thread. I will update it.
For the shipping, I've already put it in the post.


----------



## AsianCubing (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't know Cube4you had Dayan 4x4..


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> I didn't know Cube4you had Dayan 4x4..


 
Neither did I, until I found it today.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30412-PickEgg-is-paying-people-to-spam-us
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30444-Advertising-or-spamming-shops-is-NOT-allowed
> 
> Don't worry, we know.



I know about this, but you really don't add it ;D


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe if you ever get the time you could start adding where the stores are located (US, Canada, China, etc). Seems like it would help people out a little.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's updated. The FIII is being sold rather cheaply at some places (comparatively).

---Old Post---



iEnjoyCubing said:


> Maybe if you ever get the time you could start adding where the stores are located (US, Canada, China, etc). Seems like it would help people out a little.


 
Updated.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 19, 2011)

What about cube haiyan? They have free shipping


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow...You deleted the entire first post? It would be a lot of work to update and I don't think any of us expect you to keep regularly updating forever, but I think that it would be helpful even if you just leave the page up. It will be outdated eventually, but that's ok. The 'out of stock' updates are the only things that will become out of date really fast, but that doesn't matter. People can find that for themselves.


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 27, 2011)

Wtf, why did he delete the OP? This was a really great thread.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

It's back. Sorry about that. Anyway, I'll make it a little neater tomorrow.


----------



## poul93 (Aug 26, 2011)

hello. Please update my shop. I have the Zhanchis now. Here's our main website 

http://www.facebook.com/PinoyCubeShop

Thank you!


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 26, 2011)

_Your shop has been updated._


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 27, 2011)

The Lubix Fusion now costs 3 dollars more, at $27.99 (formerly $24.99).


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_The Lubix Fusion's price has been updated._


----------



## benskoning (Aug 27, 2011)

I get all of my cubes through amazon


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_I will try to update this completely tomorrow. If there are any stores I need to add (for example, I still need to add Champion's Cube Store), let me know._


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 27, 2011)

CubeDepot now carries the Gans II along with some other products.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 28, 2011)

_That only took 5 or so hours to complete... Anyway, it has been fully updated.

Obviously, I'm not going to be able to manage the future updates by myself. If you see anything that is incorrect, let me know so I can update it!_


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

Stop talking in italics. It's annoying.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be adding some new items today or tomorrow, as well as possibly altering some prices.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 28, 2011)

JyH said:


> Stop talking in italics. It's annoying and doesn't make you any cooler.



_No. I don't really care if you find it annoying, and I'm not trying to be cool._



theZcuber said:


> I'll be adding some new items today or tomorrow, as well as possibly altering some prices.


 
_Okay, I'll be watching._


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> _No. I don't really care if you find it annoying, and I'm not trying to be cool._



Would you care to explain why you do it, and why you edited your post to make it italics when you forgot to?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 28, 2011)

JyH said:


> Would you care to explain why you do it, and why you edited your post to make it italics when you forgot to?


 
_I only forgot to italicize the second part of my post. Anyway, no, I don't really care to explain why I am using italics._


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright. Added in the products.

New products
FIII - Black/White assembled $12.99
Mf8 Legend - Black/White assembled $9.99
GuHong POM - Black/White assembled/DIY $19.99 (assembled) $15.99 (DIY)
X-Cube 4 - Black/White DIY $52.99

No price changes


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I tried to update it, but it won't let me add anything else to the post. However, whatever is there right now IS updated, although there might be excess links in there.


----------



## mycube (Oct 23, 2011)

great idea! what about other cubes? will you take more than these you have now? shengshou and v-cubes would be great


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 23, 2011)

Very good thread!


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

EDIT: Here is the new thread where everything is updated. This thread can be closed. Thanks!


----------

